# 4-way mating nucs with standard frames



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I've used 4-way mini mating nucs with great success for several years. They have worked well for me, but the frames require a fair amount of work to make and are not interchangeable for other tasks. I've been meaning to test a 4-way mating nuc with standard frames like Roger Morse mentions in "Rearing Queen Honey Bees" or Kelley sells.

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=228

Does anyone have experience using these mating nucs? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Allen,
I've seen ones similar to these used with good success, but with the entrances configured differently: interior nucs opening on opposing ends and each side nuc opening onto the box side. The one pictured looks like it is set up with all 4 entrances on one end. If this is the way they are, I would think the chances of the mated queen returning to the wrong nuc would be greater than need be.

Along with the 4 way minis I used last year, I will be trying 4 frame nuc boxes split lengthwise into two sides this year for basically the same reason, the convenience of standard frames. One thing I am wondering about is feed. It is easy to give a little syrup to the 4-way minis, they each have their own mini feeder. To start the 2 way nucs I plan on giving a frame of honey and a frame for brood but later on in the season, if they need feed, it won't be as easy as dripping a little syrup into them. Maybe it won't be an issue....Guess I would like to hear anyone's experience with them also.
Sheri


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

I use 4-way mating nucs built for medium frames and they work fine and interchangeability makes them easy to setup and break down. 

They have an entrance on each side with distinctive painting to help the queen find home.

I start with a frame of brood and a frame of honey and have not needed to add additional feed so far, but I've only used them one year.

Michael Bush shared the idea. Look for his comments in the archives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TwoByFourNuc2.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TwoByFourMatingNucs.JPG

Two By Four mating nucs. Four nucs with two frames each in one ten frame sized box. Note the blue cloth sticking out. There are canvas inner covers so I can open one nuc at a time without them boiling over into the next nuc. The entrances open in the four directions. The end ones to the sides and the middle ones to the front and back.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Michael

Have you tried wintering queens in these two by four mating nucs. I'm wondering if they can maintain a proper cluster with this configuration. With the mini nuc, I am able to winter queens if I haven't been harvesting queens to late in the season.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Have you tried wintering queens in these two by four mating nucs.

No.

>I'm wondering if they can maintain a proper cluster with this configuration.

Doubtful.

> With the mini nuc, I am able to winter queens if I haven't been harvesting queens to late in the season.

I have never tried a mini nuc either.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

For us, it is easier to use the mini nucs. Reuires les resources nd easier to find the queen


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I am about to find out. I bought three of the two frame four way 'Queen Castles' from Brushy Mountain. I believe they advertised them as being Michael Palmer design.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

*Nuc configs*

You can ask Michael Palmer yourself, he's on the board a lot. 

from what I understand from Larry Conner is that MP uses a quad split hive body that puts 4 mini-nucs sharing a common inside corner. I like this idea because it creates 4 clusters in hive body (good heat) but it uses mini frames that are hard to introduce into full size hive bodies.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I do not think I have seen the Queen Castles. Do you have a link?


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*not in the on-line catalog*

there's no picture on the Brushy website yet. The "queen castle" is on page 35 of the paper catalog and there is a picture and description. If you call they will send you a paper catalog 800-233-7929.

All of the "specialized" equipment that I've bought from Brushy has been really well planned and well made. (I've got their wood baby nuch and their Merrill tool box)

I haven't got the queen castle but it looks interesting.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank you. I look forward to looking at it.


----------

